# Questions about pigment.



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Mishkin has black eye rims, nose and pigment on his tummy, i bathed him not too long ago and there is so much pigment around his eye's, you can't see it when he's dry but when he's wet he looks like a little panda, is this normal?

also, i know it's been posted before but when do their feet pigments come in, he has mostly black toe pads, and three of the foot pads are nearly filled in, one actually has spots on it which is adorable, the other one still has a fair bit of pink.

i know he's way too young for them to be filled in yet but i was wondering what age it usually happens?

i'm not worried if they never fill in, i will love him just the same if they are pink







just curious.


thanks


felicity


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The pigment around the eyes is called "halos" and is totally normal and quite desirable. 

How old it he? The pad pigment may or may not fill in. His breeder is probably the best source in that one. All black pads is most desirable, but certainly doesn't make any difference for a pet.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh okay,

Halo's is kind of a cute name for them









he's nearly ten weeks now i think, i'll have to check when i get his papers, my memory is horrible. should paw pad pigment be in by ten weeks?

felicity


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

At ten weeks it depends on the line of the breeder. Some of my puppies have all the pigment by 6 weeks. Another line I have it is 12 to 14 weeks old before the paw pigment fills all in. And sometimes you will get one that won't fill in at all. This last litter of mine out of Garney and Austin took forever for the eye rims to fill in. Both parents have good pigment but the puppies are taking forever for them to fill in. They are 12 weeks old.


----------



## susanweinman (Dec 4, 2005)

> At ten weeks it depends on the line of the breeder. Some of my puppies have all the pigment by 6 weeks. Another line I have it is 12 to 14 weeks old before the paw pigment fills all in. And sometimes you will get one that won't fill in at all. This last litter of mine out of Garney and Austin took forever for the eye rims to fill in. Both parents have good pigment but the puppies are taking forever for them to fill in. They are 12 weeks old.[/B]



My Lucy didn't have any pigment in the halo of her left eye for about the first six months - then it filled right in.

I emailed the breeder when I got her to ask if she had pink eye! they told me it was genetic and its been just fine!

Never heard of it wearing off like eyeliner though when wet!

Lucy and Ethel's Mom


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

What about noses? Pixie is almost 4 months old and still has some pink at the top edge of her nose and I noticed a couple of other SM malts who had all pink noses. Anyone know about this?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a question too. Nemo's paw pads are turning pink, he is 14 months old.
Is this supposed to happen? He's nose is still black though..


Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

You may have noticed Izzy's ALL PINK pigment. She has all PALE PINK nose, all pink paw pads, pink eye and nose rims, and her skin is a beautiful shade of pale pink. She also has the whitest white coat. She's 2 1/2 and her features have always been the same color....except when she's sick then her little nose is paler.

Vets who have seen her think she is an albino (Not all albinos have pink eyes.) This is probably the reason for many of her health problems.

She is a beautiful Izzy....and looks so different than a "normal" maltese. People ask me all the time what kind of dog she is....because she really doesn't look maltese.....with all the delicate pink features.


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

> You may have noticed Izzy's ALL PINK pigment. She has all PALE PINK nose, all pink paw pads, pink eye and nose rims, and her skin is a beautiful shade of pale pink. She also has the whitest white coat. She's 2 1/2 and her features have always been the same color....except when she's sick then her little nose is paler.
> 
> Vets who have seen her think is the an albino (Not all albinos have pink eyes.) This is probably the reason for many of her health problems.
> 
> ...



Yes, I was referring to Izzie, but didn't want to use her name in case it would offend you. She is soooo beautiful and very unique.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The pigment may still fill in as he's so young. Soda was about 4 1/2 months when I got him and had one pink spot on his nose that filled in. He has lovely dark black pigment. Your breeder would be a great person to ask if he came from a reputable breeder who knows their lines


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=264881
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense







Izzy is very unique....she is so delicate and "soft" looking.....but with the Izzy-tude.


----------

